# MEN ONLY: Which feature do you find most attractive in a woman?



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Before you get too excited this is specifically limited to two options - smile and eyes. 
Just pick your favourite of the two,

Thanks for your time! :happy:


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

I'll be a smart ass and say both although I voted smile. Simply because all it takes is a nice warm genuine smile from any lovely woman to turn my day brighter. 

But both because it allows me to tell if they're extraverted feeler or introverted feeler - among other things other than behaviour.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

puer_aeternus said:


> it allows me to tell if they're extraverted feeler or introverted feeler - among other things other than behaviour.


Interesting... how do you tell?


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> Interesting... how do you tell?


Lots of googling


----------



## Boomerang (Apr 3, 2013)

Barcelonic said:


> Interesting... how do you tell?


Introverted Feeler -- They smile with their lower face (the actual smile), but the upper parts of their face aren't as animated.
Extroverted Feeler -- Their entire face lights up when smiling. 

Obviously, the amount this is true depends on how strong their function is. Fi-doms are more likely to have their face light up than Fe-inferiors. 

For me, smile indeed. There's a certain smile that, if a girl can get it right, colours me immediately interested.  Not just any old smile, but a smile that glows with the same warmth that exists in their hearts.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Boomerang said:


> Introverted Feeler -- They smile with their lower face (the actual smile), but the upper parts of their face aren't as animated.
> Extroverted Feeler -- Their entire face lights up when smiling.
> 
> Obviously, the amount this is true depends on how strong their function is. Fi-doms are more likely to have their face light up than Fe-inferiors.
> ...


Interesting that because i feel like I already knew that, but until you wrote it out like that i didnt know i knew it, if that makes sense 

I've spent months thinking about this believe it or not, lol, despite it seeming like a silly pop question I actually have spent time on this now and i have a theory i'm becoming more convinced with: that it is in fact a combination of both eyes AND smile and our brains (human, not male lol) are seldom capable of noticing because, as you have suggested, it is a special kind of trance isn't it


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

lol... I had my answer in mind but it's not there lol...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

You can have nice eyes and a nice smile all you want, but if your ears stick out and your nose is misshapen, fughetaboutit.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You can have nice eyes and a nice smile all you want, but if your ears stick out and your nose is misshapen, fughetaboutit.


Do you think it possible for one to be so wholly overcome with trance-like emotion upon gazing at the eyes and smile that the ears and nose go completely unnoticed?


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Who fucking cares, i like ass.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

I prefer smile over eyes.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Mental and emotional energies; being able to sense desired character depth and emotional intelligence as an empathic.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

StElmosDream said:


> Mental and emotional energies; being able to sense desired character depth and emotional intelligence as an empathic.


I share a very similar view tbh, only I don't thnk of it as 'energies' but mere gestural communication of our bodies and faces which even the most moronic person's subconscious is expert at decoding.

It certainly feels like an energy. Actually I too am very empathic in nature. Then again, I also believe free will is an illusion so here I would suggest perhaps our minds interpret these things as something mysterious in the same way it does with the illusion of free will: we seem to instinctively mystify what we cannot understand intuitively.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Barcelonic said:


> I share a very similar view tbh, only I don't thnk of it as 'energies' but mere gestural communication of our bodies and faces which even the most moronic person's subconscious is expert at decoding.


Energies is an over-simplification on my part but in truth I feel non verbal communication is something one can notice or sense (I actually learned to sense emotions or communications unnoticed without seeing the persons face directly, from something as simple as chest breathing depth and types of sighs or exasperations made) and see deeper love or fondness as an exchange of energies in itself as something one might just know or feel to be true.


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

StElmosDream said:


> Energies is an over-simplification on my part but in truth I feel non verbal communication is something one can notice or sense (I actually learned to sense emotions or communications unnoticed without seeing the persons face directly, from something as simple as chest breathing depth and types of sighs or exasperations made) and see deeper love or fondness as an exchange of energies in itself as something one might just know or feel to be true.



Good idea. Shut off one sense and the others become heightened.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

The features I like are eyes. It can show depths of emotions.


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't decide. I can't see eyes and smile separately. Eyes is one of the element that make a smile beautiful


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Smile, I don't really notice the eyes unless they're very rare or unusual


----------



## Audiophyle (May 7, 2013)

Simple and Clever!

I think if she's got the wits to pull her self out of any situation; she will know how dress and how to talk any time.. lol.

I understand that these traits might seem opposite to some of you guys, but trust me I've seen some very bright women living the simplest lives.. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## adrenaline1 (Apr 15, 2013)

Tits.


----------

